# Are the Hamer Hot Ones pellets worth the extra $?



## briggsy13 (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't think we had many choices when it came to pellets.  But a local hardware store (family owned) had Hamer's for $257 a ton.  The local box stores have Cheat River for $197.  I am just skeptical that the extra money is worth it.  It seems like a pretty big difference.  

What are your thoughts?


----------



## imacman (Oct 1, 2011)

The only problem in this situation is that the Cheat River pellets have not been burned by anyone yet.  They could be great, or they might not.

Tough decision given the big difference in price.  Normally we recommend buying a few bags to test burn.  If you buy the Cheats, and you find out they burn like crap when it's cold out, you might regret your decision.

IMO, try searching for other brands.  Have you tried Tractor Supply?


----------



## briggsy13 (Oct 1, 2011)

We can buy some bags first to see how they burn.  My husband is going to be gone for 3 weeks and as long as we have enough to get me through in case its cold.  THen I guess we can decide.  I feel this need to stock up on pellets now in fear the prices will go crazy.  SHould I not feel that way?  Like is there a certain time to stock up by?


----------



## imacman (Oct 1, 2011)

briggsy13 said:
			
		

> We can buy some bags first to see how they burn.  My husband is going to be gone for 3 weeks and as long as we have enough to get me through in case its cold.  THen I guess we can decide.  I feel this need to stock up on pellets now in fear the prices will go crazy.  SHould I not feel that way?  Like is there a certain time to stock up by?



If you need pellets to get you through the next 3 weeks, then buy about 5-6 bags of each and see how they burn....14 bags should be plenty this time of year in Maryland.

I don't think you have to worry about getting pellets....the supply seems good.


----------



## echos67 (Oct 2, 2011)

I bet I know what family owned bussiness your talking about. 

I have 2 Whitfield's, one at each end of the house and last year I only burned Hamer's, they will throw some great heat. I plan to restock this November with them again for this year. Right now I have the small Whitfield insert out of the fireplace and a Buck wood burning insert in so I am burning wood if needed, I will switch them around when it gets cold and I need the heat for 24hrs.

I have an oil boiler for now until I switch over to a coal boiler, and with 2 Whitfields running on pellets instead of oil last year it cut my costs in half and the Hamer's were $234.00 then.


----------



## Cozy Old Coot (Oct 2, 2011)

briggsy13 said:
			
		

> I didn't think we had many choices when it came to pellets. But a local hardware store (family owned) had Hamer's for $257 a ton. The local box stores have Cheat River for $197. I am just skeptical that the extra money is worth it. It seems like a pretty big difference.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



What area of Maryland are you from???

Here are some pellet prices from different sources in Md as of this past week:

Store ------- Location ------- Phone# ------- Brand ------- Price per ton ------- How Stored
Home Depot --- Glen Burnie, Md --- 410-553-9600 --- American Wood Fibers --- $197.oo --- Inside / lawn & garden area
Lowe's --- Glen Burnie, Md --- 410-863-4535 --- Green Team --- $197.oo --- Outside / lawn & garden area
Lowe's --- Glen Burnie, Md --- 410-863-4535 --- Presto Logs --- $197.oo --- Outside / lawn & garden area
Lowe's --- Easton, Md --- 410-690-9016 --- Greenway --- $197.oo --- Outside / lawn & garden area
Wood Floors Plus --- Glen Burnie, Md --- 410-410-636-9663 ---Power Pellets --- $189.oo --- Inside Warehouse
Wood Floors Plus --- Glen Burnie, Md --- 410-410-636-9663 --- O'Malley --- $189.oo --- Inside Warehouse
Wood Floors Plus --- Glen Burnie, Md --- 410-410-636-9663 --- Greenway --- $245.oo --- Inside Warehouse
True Value --- Kent Island, Md --- 410-643-3500 --- Hammers Hot Ones --- $249.oo --- Outside under tarps
Friel Lumber Co. --- Queenstown, Md --- 410-827-8811 --- Lignetics --- $249.oo --- Inside Warehouse

I would NOT make a large purchase of any brand that I have not yet tested in my stove. Buy a few bags of whatever is available in your area and see how they burn in your stove. 

We used a infrared thermometer such as this one (http://www.lowes.com/pd_73790-56005...pl__0__s?Ntt=infrared+thermometer&facetInfo;=) last year to see what the heat differences were between the brands we could get. We always took the readings from the same place on the stove, while keeping the unit at the same distance and angle for every reading taken.

If you do a search of post by the author "j-takeman" you will find that he has already completed many test and composed two different listing's of his results for everyone. 

Sorry I didn't save the link to his testing results.


----------



## briggsy13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cozy Old Coot said:
			
		

> briggsy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  We are on the Eastern Shore, by the beach.


----------



## referee38 (Oct 2, 2011)

I paid 215.00 for Hamer's this year


----------



## quickrch (Oct 2, 2011)

I paid $229 for Hamer this year at Southern States.  Then I found out Hamers were for sale at tractor supply for $10 less but they store outside.  SS is about 10 miles closer so I figured it was a wash in fuel costs trailering them back to the house.  I am burning a few bags now but can't really judge yet.


----------



## richkorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Hamer's are made in W. VA so they will be cheaper down there. As soon as they cross the CT border they are priced like gold.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 2, 2011)

In my reviews I have found that Hamers and its rebagged sister brands do have excellent heat. But there is a draw back, They also burn faster than other brands(length of burn is shorter). 

If you do your homework, You might find a brand that has comparably heat with a longer burn? Disregard if using a stat!


----------



## richkorn (Nov 12, 2011)

I have always burned the Hamer's from the Elkins plant and they are great - low fines, high heat and lowest ash of anything I've burned.

I got two tons of the Mt. Hope Hamer's this time and the first bag I opened had a lot of fines and very gritty. I'll burn some tomorrow and see how they do. They look a lot different than the Elkins stuff.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 12, 2011)

I have only been able to find the Elkins stuff. Elkins are ultra premium. What are the Mt. Hope Hamerâ€™s?


----------



## richkorn (Nov 13, 2011)

Mt. Hope are listed on bag as "Premium" --> ash content <1%, fines<1%. Elkins ash content says <.5% and fines are the same <1%.

Mt Hopes certainly have way more fines and than the Elkins. I'm hoping they don't clog my auger; I'll know tomorrow and post how they did in the Leyden.

Oh, they were from B.T. Enterprises in Bristol.


----------



## iron stove (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm, al Elkins here. M<aybe they shipped in from Mt Hope because of a shortage.


----------



## RiddleMasterMorgon (Nov 13, 2011)

Since the OP lives in Maryland and its not getting real cold down there (had the pleasure to live around DC for a couple of years), you really dont need the Hamers to heat your house, go with the cheaper stuff and enjoy the savings...IMO


----------



## kykel (Nov 13, 2011)

Iwould jump all over them if they were on long Island for 257 a ton. Any good pellets here are usually 300+


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 13, 2011)

iron stove said:
			
		

> Hmm, al Elkins here. M<aybe they shipped in from Mt Hope because of a shortage.



That's what I was thinking. I heard rumour's they also have fiber issues(like Turmans and Barefoots are having).


----------



## richkorn (Nov 13, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> iron stove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got from BT during Spring buy sale. I was actually surprised they were Mt Hope. A little disappointed also.


----------



## iron stove (Nov 13, 2011)

richkorn said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bought mine in April, from Primo pellet. They back haul their own pellets, and always said was Elkins when he picks them up. They have expanded to other brands, as the top tier pellets were tougher to get this year.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 13, 2011)

iron stove said:
			
		

> richkorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although not as bad as initially thought, But there is a fiber shortage going on. We need the building trades to get going or we could be in some trouble come spring! JIC, I'd be checking out the log to chip brands to get a feel how you stove likes them. I wouldn't want to get caught with my pants around my ankles! :red:


----------



## iron stove (Nov 14, 2011)

The "Log to Chip" brands, the better ones, would Be VT, who else ?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 14, 2011)

AFAIK, Geneva/Maine Choice, Power House/Great American, Michigan, VWP and MWP. Someone add if there are more.

I also think we will see some of the others jump on board to pad their fiber supply.


----------



## kykel (Nov 14, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> iron stove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kykel (Nov 14, 2011)

What is a fiber issue


----------



## JIBLANE (Nov 14, 2011)

Long Island I don't understand why so expensive? Over $100 more here they could cleanup for $200 a ton and takeover long Island if selling at that price! People would line up orders for good pellets at that price and corner the market! I'm all for Price wars here on Lovely Long Island!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 14, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> What is a fiber issue



In case you aren't aware of the state of the housing market in the US there is a lack of home construction and home purchases.  

Therefore little hardwood flooring or lumber being made or used, this reduces the sawdust supply that a lot of pellet makers use to make pellets with.  

In turn this makes pellets expensive or hard to find.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 14, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiber issue is lack of saw dust/chips supply.

Pellets rely on the building trades to produce saw dust(fiber). Most mills use the waste saw dust to make their pellets. If they aren't milling lumber/boards/flooring? They don't have excess saw dust(fiber) to make our fuel. Same goes for the open market fiber buyers, Mills that don't have a fiber source of their own. Buy saw dust from other mills that make lumber products. They make the pellets from the purchased saw dust from the lumber mills.


----------



## kykel (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks J


----------

